# "Typecasting" in Popular Entertainment



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

l will always appreciate ''Omniscient Narrator'' for INFJ.


l think that was @Ellis Bell's post in another thread like this.


----------



## Calvin (Jun 21, 2012)

I think people have a limited view of INTP roles. The most famous ones fit into the "clumsy-genius" category, similar to the way in which INTJs are portrayed as the "evil masterminds". But some INTP characters, when coming from an uneducated background, appear in movies as everything from wily criminals to absent-minded service workers. INTP criminals: Captain Barbossa, Long John Silver, and sergeant O'Rourke (60's show "F-Troop"). Absent-minded service worker INTPs: Roy Neary (close encounters with the third kind), O'Brien (1984) and Hank Kimball (60's show "Green Acres"). Philosopher/master teacher INTPs: Gandalf, Obi Won Kenobi, and Dumbledore. Clumsy-genius INTPs: Indiana Jones, Dr. Dolittle (Rex Harrison version), Tonto, and Spiderman. The last type of character is by far the most common. But actually, I am quite flattered by this favorable portrayal of INTPs. There's really not one of these characters that you can point to and say: "I hate that guy!" The only problem I have is that no character really displays the ironic-drenched humor of INTPs, which is a big part of our personality.


----------



## Dewymorning (Nov 24, 2012)

This thread confuses me.


----------

